# Does anyone have Diabetes?



## Richard King (Jul 6, 2013)

I do and have had it for about a year.  A pain getting old, but I was bad and ate to many sugary threats I guess and got it.    Now I have to give myself shots plus take 2 Metformin pills in AM and 2 before bed. with all the others I already take.  17 in the AM.  

I have been smelling a nasty cigarette smell now and then and it was really bad the last week.  It was driving me nuts.   My 22 yr old daughter who moved home with my Grandson last spring (another story), is trying to quit smoking and she bought a electronic cigarette and tried smoking it in the house a few times as it is advertised as odorless, but it  omits a nasty Camel cigarette filter smell.  I have been accusing her for a few weeks that she was sneaking it or a real cigarette in her room.  She and my wife said I was going nuts...lol as they didn't smell anything.  

Last night I Googled "Smell Cigarettes and I don't smoke".   I discovered a Diabetics forum and read how others have the same issue and I found a simple fix.  I have been shorting myself on my Metformin.  Last night I took 2 extra pills and this morning the smell is gone.  So if you who have Diabetes and smell cigarette's take a couple of more pills.  I will tell my MD next appointment too.  I will have to apologize to my daughter.   Now all I smell are my dogs,  LOL.  Fortunately they have an appointment at the Dog Beauty parlor today, so all will be better tonight I hope.     Rich


----------



## LEEQ (Jul 6, 2013)

So you will be looking and smelling better after your apt? Just Kidding. Seriously though, glad to hear you found a solution and aren't cracking up. I have heart issues myself and am not super exited about eating healthy. I was raised on good food not good for you food. I like my sugary treats and the doc says processed sugar is a very bad thing for our hearts and of course diabetes. :nono:Good luck on your journey to good health and thanks for sharing. I will be asking a friend if he ever had that smell issue.


----------



## GaryK (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello Richard,

I am in the same boat, but it would appear to be a smaller boat. I was diagnosed about 9 months ago, but mine is not a bad case. I just stay away
from sugar and take a couple of pills. Mine is under complete control.

Instead of my sense of smell going wacko it was my sight. When I stopped the sugar my eyesight got very blurry. After a month or so I guess my
body adjusted and my sight it back to the way it was.

Yea, getting old sucks, but it beats looking at the grass from the other side.

Gary


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm Diabetic & on Metformin & Galipozide (SP) Don't really take it as well as I'm supposed to & don't check my blood sugar at all. The companies that make the test strips are so greedy that they code the strips electronically to only last about 30 days and I refuse to play their game. I need to get to the doc and get new scripts as mine are expired and I'm bout out of meds. One of my big tale tale signs my blood sugar is high is cramps, severe cramps too. Another is tired, and feet hurting. For the most part I try and eat healthy now. Made myself diabetic eating sweets & junk food for years. Because of greed I do not believe there will ever be a cure for diabetes, Since diabetes is not contagious & there is no money in cures only research.


----------



## Richard King (Jul 6, 2013)

The balls of my feet hurt now too....I have bee buying those strips on Amazon.com.  My son introduced it to me and I buy lots of things on there now.  I just bought a leather wallet with a coin purse in it.  I hate loose change in my pockets and I can never find those old fashion wallets at the stores.  They have everything on Amazon and for the most part the shipping is free.

Last time I went to the Doc, he scolded me about not taking my blood tests daily too.   I have  been real tired lately....was thinking I was getting depressed, must be the Diabetes I guess.  Thank God I have you friends to talk to.   Rich


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 6, 2013)

Depression, tiredness, sore feet, crankiness, foggy mind, low energy, dry mouth, peeing a lot  & many more I can't really think of at the moment are affects of Diabetes leading to kidney failure, heart attack, stroke and death.

I got diagnosed just a few days before my first grandson was born but suffering from it for a couple years at least before going to the doctor. Oh and I lost a lot of weight.


----------



## GaryK (Jul 6, 2013)

I realized something was amiss when I lost 30 pounds. I knew it had to be too good to be true! Went to the doc to find out it was..

I gained 20 pounds back and the leg cramps I would get in the middle of the night are gone completely. Other than that my health
is not too bad (with the exception of a mechanical heart valve).

Just the (I assume) the regular aches and pains. Now it's like now when I drop something on the floor I look to see if there's anything
else I can do while I'm down there. )


Gary


----------



## Richard King (Jul 6, 2013)

I used to get and still do sometimes get terrible leg cramps, never been told it was from the Diabetes.  I go to a local clinic and had a General Practice Doctor,  I told him about my leg cramps, he prescribed potassium or said to eat more bananas and drink more water.  I was also having issues with my bladder control and he gave me  Oxybutynin pills to slow down my bladder function  

Then I was having issues with my urine smelling really bad and he said I needed to see a Urologist.  I went to see him and he just sat and talked to me, as I spoke my mouth was getting dry and he finally said, I think you have Diabetes and you don't have any bladder problems.   He took some blood tests and said I need to go back to my GP.  I said no thanks and the next appointment I made at the clinic I asked for a new doctor.  I heard from a friend in the lab, the stuff hit the fan after I saw the Urologist.  He walked into the old doctors office and let him have it, misdiagnosing me for so long  
I guess a simple blood test showed I had it  and the old GP never looked.   

So if any of the others people reading this and have any of these issues we have, have your Doc.check you for Diabetes .
Rich


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow.  I used to smoke, and since quitting my sense of smell as become very sharp, but have not smelled cigarettes when one was not there. Sense of smell is now so good that if one of the dogs has messed in their crate during our absence, I know within one second of opening the front door. 

I also am at that age where diabetes becomes a big concern, but do not experience any of the symptoms mentioned in this thread, so I consider myself fortunate. I have some friends who have it, and one is fortunate enough to be able to control it simply with diet and exercise.

Thanks for bringing this up and discussing it here, the tidbits you all have brought up are helpful, maybe not so much for me, but for others in a similar situation.


----------



## Pmedic828 (Jul 6, 2013)

Morning Ya'll... Just a few words about diabetes.  Your pancreas secrets insulin which is a hormone that allows the glucose (sugar) to enter the cells.  Think of it like a key.  If you don't have the key (insulin), the sugar won't be allowed to enter the cell (your body) to provide energy to it.  As the sugar cannot enter the cell, it remains in the bloodstream causing "high blood sugar".  If this continues, it again spills over into the urine.  Think of insulin and sugar as a balance - as you eat more sugar or carbohydrates such as potatoes, rice, starches, etc.  you need more insulin.  It is important to check your capillary blood glucose daily (maybe multiple times) to see how your body is processing the insulin and carbohydrates.  
There are 3 types of problems associated with diabetes.  The 1st is that your pancreas does not produce ANY insulin and this is known as type 1 Insulin dependent diabetes.  The 2nd is that your pancreas produces a little bit of insulin, but not enough to keep control of your glucose, and the 3rd is that your pancreas is producing insulin but for some unknown reason, your body does not recognize it and won't use it.  In theory, you cannot cause your body to get diabetes.  What happens is that we eat so much carbohydrates and sugars that the pancreas cannot supply the needed glucose.  It is now known that diabetes is an auto-immune disease as lupus, RA, etc.
There is a blood test that the doctor can order that is called HGBA1C or A1C for short.  This reflects how good your glucose control has been over the last 3 months.  This number should be close to 6.  The better controlled your diabetes, the closer to 6.  Most diabetics can achieve about 6.5 to 8.
If your body cannot get the sugar (Glucose) in the cells because of the lack of insulin, the body attempts to break down fats.  This, in turn, causes Ketones to be released in your lungs and you "blow off these ketones and it smells fruity like alcohol.  This is called diabetic ketoacidosis.  Your glucose or CBG (capillary blood glucose = Finger Stick) will read 300+ and this is a life threatening condition as you can go into a coma and pass on.  
Another problem is if you take too much oral hypoglycemics such as metformin or glyburide, etc. you could drop your glucose too low which will cause unclear thoughts, tremors, poor muscle controls, until finally you go into a coma and die.  
Hope this clears up the myths and reflects how you should think about your disease.  I am also an insulin dependent diabetic and a nurse paramedic - hope this helps.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 6, 2013)

I've had it from day one , been taking shots all my life. I have no feeling in my legs. 6yrs ago while riding my 4-wheeler I hurt my heel and didn't know it. It got a bone infection and I almost lost my leg. I was in a wheelchair for 4yrs. Now at 50  I use a cane to get around. Got the usual tingling in the hands and feet and laser surgery on my eyes. Find a good doctor and listen to him even if you don't want to.


----------



## road (Jul 6, 2013)

Well back in Dec. I was having a smoke in the garage, suddendly I felt extremely dizzy. 
Next thing I knew I woke up on the floor smashed my glasses, my knees, my face. 
I even ****** myself . anic:

Doc said I had a gran mal siezure. 
He checked my blood sugar and found it was in the high teens. 

My eye sight had been getting worse and blurry over the last year, figured it was age. 

Since then I am on Metformin 2x a day . I check my blood every other day and have changed to sweetener instead of sugar, reduced and heavy carbs. 
So far I am good, I see my doc about everyu other month, 
my sugar is now in the 5 - 8 range (Canadian range).
I have also lost about 40lbs.. 
I try to keep on top of my diet and eat better, no soda / pop, no sweets. I miss chocolate though. 

The real thing that sucks is my doctor had to report me passing out to the MTO (Ministry of Transport)
They have to suspend my driver license for 1 year, then I need to proove I have not had another siezure or 
passed out before I get it back ... 

kinda for the better really I wouldnt want to hurt anyone ...

Oh and a signal that my sugar is up a bit,  I noticed I get baaaddd breathe or a strange taste ...  ??


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 6, 2013)

If diabetes doesn't kill you the meds will...

after 3 years of me telling the damn doctor that insulin will sometimes react and i pass out within minutes... finally they did a test and i'm allergic to it..:angry:.my receptors are damaged from lipitor and other statins..now no matter what they give me the glucose just can't get in to the cells.  the fda is killing us all, they are asleep at the wheel.

levaquin will destroy your feet too..i have no feeling below knees and too many torn tendons to count thanks to that poison.


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 6, 2013)

I have it but only take 2 pills a day it has been in the 180s for awhile but then I haven't been eating right and need to lost about 40 lbs.

I have a Friend that has lost one leg and half of his other foot. I stayed on him about taking his shots but he wouldn't pay attention. But now he takes better care of it and his self.

Paul


----------



## daveyscrap (Jul 6, 2013)

I also have it. Take one glipizide  per day. I don't think it does anything and I also don't check glucose  strips suck and expire and they always give you 4000 of them so u can never use up before expiration date. Have all other fun symptoms pee a lot  feet burning and tingling  at times blurry eye sight   And a total loss of energy    
Dave


----------



## daveyscrap (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh I also forgot I took metformin  however u spell it. For 2 years  felt like garbage couldn't use restroom kept telling doc wasn't feeling right  gave me different pills and felt a lot better guess I was allergic to pills. I wish someone would listen when u go to doc


----------



## Dave Smith (Jul 7, 2013)

I have type 2 diabetes, and take 1000mg of metformin in am and 1500 mg pm --also take glimpride in the evening.  don't take any shots and check my blood sugar two or three times a week.  I also take meds for high blood pressure.  I had a bad stroke the last day of sept. and my wife took me to the hosp quickly cause she thought I was having a stroke. they gave me a clotbuster after seeing a large clot in my brain. after an hour my speech came back and my right side parallisis left me.  My wife and her friends were praying for a quick recovery and I was on the same page.---her prayers and mine were answered fast----I am now on a blood thinner warfrin and I have to have my inr checked each month to be sure it is between 2 and 3.  --I have no  problems from the stroke,     Dave


----------



## Richard King (Jul 7, 2013)

I have Factor 5 Lieden clotting problem too.  Before I was properly diagnoised I was very depressed and violent sometimes and wanted to :shotgun: someone.   The crappy GP I was seeing thought I was depressed and gave me 2 types of depression pills.  To make a long story short,   I went to a specialist after I threatened to ring someone neck and cause bodily harm to someone who made me extremely mad. 

The specialist had me off the depression meds the next day.   I now take Warfidin daily and also am suppose to get my blood checked every 30 days and my number is 2.5 to 3.5.  If I forget my meds or don't get the mixture right of my  Lantis, Metformin, blood pressure, Testostorone, etc, etc.  I get the feeling back I had way back when (as it seems when when someone pee's me off, it comes back too).

This is why I needed a few days away to  readjust my meds or I was going to say or do something I know I was going to regret.  

I need to get back on my rabbit food diet too,  be sure to take my med's and stay happy  eace:.  

To all the younger members, please watch your diet in your 30's and 40's because when you get in your 60's your screwed and your body doesn't heal like it once did.  Enough of this thread....lol... ,  lets get back to machine talk.  Rich


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 7, 2013)

Pmedic828 said:


> Morning Ya'll... Just a few words about diabetes.  Your pancreas secrets insulin which is a hormone that allows the glucose (sugar) to enter the cells.  Think of it like a key.  If you don't have the key (insulin), the sugar won't be allowed to enter the cell (your body) to provide energy to it.  As the sugar cannot enter the cell, it remains in the bloodstream causing "high blood sugar".  If this continues, it again spills over into the urine.  Think of insulin and sugar as a balance - as you eat more sugar or carbohydrates such as potatoes, rice, starches, etc.  you need more insulin.  It is important to check your capillary blood glucose daily (maybe multiple times) to see how your body is processing the insulin and carbohydrates.
> There are 3 types of problems associated with diabetes.  The 1st is that your pancreas does not produce ANY insulin and this is known as type 1 Insulin dependent diabetes.  The 2nd is that your pancreas produces a little bit of insulin, but not enough to keep control of your glucose, and the 3rd is that your pancreas is producing insulin but for some unknown reason, your body does not recognize it and won't use it.  In theory, you cannot cause your body to get diabetes.  What happens is that we eat so much carbohydrates and sugars that the pancreas cannot supply the needed glucose.  It is now known that diabetes is an auto-immune disease as lupus, RA, etc.
> There is a blood test that the doctor can order that is called HGBA1C or A1C for short.  This reflects how good your glucose control has been over the last 3 months.  This number should be close to 6.  The better controlled your diabetes, the closer to 6.  Most diabetics can achieve about 6.5 to 8.
> If your body cannot get the sugar (Glucose) in the cells because of the lack of insulin, the body attempts to break down fats.  This, in turn, causes Ketones to be released in your lungs and you "blow off these ketones and it smells fruity like alcohol.  This is called diabetic ketoacidosis.  Your glucose or CBG (capillary blood glucose = Finger Stick) will read 300+ and this is a life threatening condition as you can go into a coma and pass on.
> ...



Pmedic828 is "spot on"!
I'd like to add that the sugar which the insulin allows into the cells joins with oxygen to make energy (ATP). ATP fuels the engine/motor and allows pulleys and gears to turn. If there is no ATP the spindles won't turn and the body becomes scrap and is only good for recycling. 

If the quality of the fuel is poor, then ATP production suffers, there will be no torque, and RPMs will be limited to a few short bursts. A balanced fuel source (balanced diet) and oxygen intake (beware smokers and those who work in toxic environments) make all the difference. 

If there is no ATP then I, or Pmedic828 end up working a cardiac arrest. 
If there is chronic excess sugar in the blood, then the kidneys (fuel filters) eventually clog due to their inability to filter out the excessive nasties in the blood stream. Dialysis is usually the option as changing filters (kidneys) becomes problematic, and is outside the scope of most home shop machinists. Chronic excess sugars also result in poor eyesight (retinopathy) and an inability to feel your feet or fingers (neuropathy). Do you like to be able to read your dials, or feel if there are any burrs? 

Bottom line, as we age. We need to consider seeing a mechanic more often (Doctor), if your don't see the mechanic and follow recommended maintenance schedules (take your meds, exercise, lose weight, control alcohol intake) then you get to meet me or Pmedic828 (I'd enjoy a tour of your shop, without you laying on the floor). It's always less expensive and better for the machine to do regular maintenance (preferably from new) than to wait until a catastrophic failure happens . 

Daryl
MN


----------



## OrangeAlpine (Jul 7, 2013)

Eighteen years into the disease.  Its made me very leary of Doctors.  They all want to put me on statins.  They make me sick, feel incredibly bad, or make my feet and legs hurt like crazy.  They also want to stick something (sometimes anything that is handy) up my ass (no symptoms of any problems there), but hesitate to do a simple A1C when drawing blood.  The Dr. that made my initial diagnosis once neglicted to include A1C in the checklist, but he damn well remembered chloresteral!  

I've been able to "control" (nobody really controls) my blood sugar with diet.  Just when you think you've got it figured out, you get a big surprise.  Watch carbs like a hawk, especially the ones with high glycemic index.  Refuse to get on the medication treadmill/roller coaster and its resulting side effects.  So far, I can keep my blood sugar below 200, but it can soar to the heavens if I'm careless.  I've quit going to doctors as I feel they have nothing to offer.  At one time or another, I've experienced almost all the symptons others have mentioned, but my main problems have been night leg cramps and moodiness.

Things I have discovered:  Bananas are no help and create havoc with the blood sugar.  A most stupid recommendation.  Potassium pills and SALT help the most.  I can eat salt and it has no impact on sodium levels.  There are two things that cause my leg cramps - booze (makes no difference what kind) and carbonated drinks.  Once again, makes no difference as to kind.  I used to love to drink whiskey and coke.  The flavor was addictive, but no more.  

Moodiness is tough to live with, especially the bad moods.  For some reason, they are hard to recognize when they appear.  So quite often, I've snapped before I realize the problem.  Once I realize it, I can usually handle it.  It helps to eat, which is exactly what I don't need as I should loose 30 pounds.

All in all, I must say it is a most interesting disease.

Bill


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 7, 2013)

I'll second Mood swings, When my blood sugar is up I'm like a woman with PMS!


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 7, 2013)

NO matter what i eat, meds i take or anything i end up around 250..  if i drink a coke it will go down....if i exercise it goes way up...i can take 0-300 insulin and it will make no diff...if i drink nothing but water for days its still 250....


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 7, 2013)

TOOLMASTER said:


> NO matter what i eat, meds i take or anything i end up around 250..  if i drink a coke it will go down....if i exercise it goes way up...i can take 0-300 insulin and it will make no diff...if i drink nothing but water for days its still 250....


I have those days/weeks too, seems the more I try to control it the worse it gets. The more upset you get at it will also make it go up. I guess we all have to have something to calm us so we can get through the ruff days, Like machining :lmao:


----------



## Richard King (Jul 7, 2013)

A few years ago I went over to visit a neighbor and he was on Oxygen, had the tubes in his nose....He was also smoking a cigarette and had a shot glass next to his chair.   I said...isn't that dangerous?  He laughed and said "Hell I'm dyeing, may as well be happy and not be miserable".  My uncle is in a wheel chair with circulation problems in his legs, he sneaks a beer now and then.  He learned the hard way when he had a Gin and Tonic that he could not get into bed he was so wasted with one drink.  I told my wife if I ever get Elzheimer's to take me to the lake and ask me to swim across the lake.  LOL   I would hate to be a burden on my family that way.  I have had an aunt get it, and is is a miserable way to live and eventually die.  It bankrupted my uncle paying the $6000.00 a month nursing home bill.   So do as you wish, all I say is if you have family...think of their life after you get so ill you can't care for yourself.      I seldom drink anymore as I get a hangover with one beer.   That sucks.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 7, 2013)

I quit drinking 15yrs ago the only thing I regret is not doing it sooner. If I did I'd have a bigger shop with all the money I wasted.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 7, 2013)

i'm pretty sure it has something to do with the metals we handle


----------



## Ray C (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't think it's the metals we handle.  Of course, there could be some connection but, the primary cause of late onset diabetes is well known.

I for one am worried about all the mass-produced and processed food that  we have.  Me, you and everyone else fell for it hook, line and sinker!   We got bombarded by TV commercials that it was good for us.  We got  over-worked to the point we didn't have time to make decent meals etc...   And all these foods were loaded with the crappiest forms of  carbohydrates that no generation or civilization before us could have  ever consumed.  Like it or not, we live in high stress times and the  tendency to tip the bottle is ever present -and booze is pure  carbohydrates of the crappiest kind.   Starting in the 70's and 80's  everybody had cars and drove instead of walked.  Without the extra  exercise, the muscles didn't burn-off the sugars so, the sugars lingered, turned to fat and triglycerides and that made other problems including a more rapid demise of the pancreas.  -The list of things  like this goes on and on.

 I'm sure you all know, the pancreas produces insulin.  Each time you   eat, a catabolism process starts breaking down the food in your stomach   and releases sugars and proteins into your blood.  That signals the   pancreas through an endocrine pathway to produce insulin so your cells  can begin to consume the sugar  (called the anabolic process).  Consider  your pancreas to be just like  any other part of your body -like a knee  joint.  If you over-use or  abuse the knee, it wears out and goes bad.   And of course, some folk are  born unlucky and have bad knees to  start-out with.  If you happened to  have bad knees and also took up  jogging, you're really screwed.  Same  kinds of things happen with your  pancreas... It got over-used by being  constantly called-upon to produce  insulin because it was constantly  getting the signal to go to work.

For many people, the word got out too late that what we thought was OK, was not.

BTW:  I don't have diabetes but, my grandfather's did and both were  heavy drinkers.  They died on their terms -and you know what I mean by  that.  It used to be that only alcoholics had problems with diabetes and  only a few rare folks had it due to unlucky genes.

Anyhow, that's why I don't think diabetes has a strong connection to metal working.  It's mainly junk food that we grew accustomed to eat and had a hard time learning to eat right again.

Ray


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 7, 2013)

I was told type 1 diabetes is a second generation disease type 2 can pop up anytime due to what Ray mentioned.


----------



## Ray C (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes, two types.  One is slow and gradual and the other, you're more-or-less born with it.  My cousin's son was 2 years old and they'd wake-up at all hours of the night and he would be trying to drink water out of the dog bowl.  Poor kid... His sugar levels were so high, the natural response the body generates is to drink water and pass the sugar out though the urine.  His father (my cousin) happens to be a genetic researcher and managed to get his son enrolled in one of the first FDA approved trials of a pediatric insulin pump.  It was very high risk.  The boy is 21 y/o now, still has diabetes but, is doing very well.

I'll try to find-out about the genetic aspect of diabetes... you've got me curious now.

Ray



pineyfolks said:


> I was told type 1 diabetes is a second generation disease type 2 can pop up anytime due to what Ray mentioned.


----------



## OrangeAlpine (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm certainly not an expert, nor have I stayed in a Holiday Express recently, but I'm convinced that Type I and Type II are two different diseases with similar symptoms.  Not so sure the treatment should be the same.

I think the refence to metals exposure was made in jest.  But regardless, I have plenty of relatives (both sides of the family) that had (or have) Type II and no unusual exposure to metals.  Its genetic, pure and simple.

Anyone that has an interest in the relationship of the disease and diet, should read Dr. Atkins.  The man missed a few things, but I'd guess he was about 99% corrrect.

Bill


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 8, 2013)

OrangeAlpine said:


> I'm certainly not an expert, nor have I stayed in a Holiday Express recently, but I'm convinced that Type I and Type II are two different diseases with similar symptoms.  Not so sure the treatment should be the same.
> 
> I think the refence to metals exposure was made in jest.  But regardless, I have plenty of relatives (both sides of the family) that had (or have) Type II and no unusual exposure to metals.  Its genetic, pure and simple.
> 
> ...


My understanding is that type 2 is associated with a body simply wearing out. Anecdotaly, it may be related to aging (use), and obesity (use).

Type 1 used to be called juvenile diabetes. In the last decade they've learned that DM1 can happen to any one. 

Huge generalization:
DM1 is when the pancreas quits providing insulin. Last I read no one knew why.
DM2 is when the cells get tired of accepting insulin due to simply wearing out.


----------



## savarin (Jul 9, 2013)

I have had type 2 diabetes for 8 years or thereabout.
2x1000mg metformin a day, + Januvier, + blood pressure meds + anti cholesterol.
I weighed in at 115Kg (250+lbs)
I read a fair bit of research regarding the the amount of intracellular fats in the liver and pancreas being one of the possible causes of type 2.
A number of double blind experiments were performed on very restrictive diets to drastically reduce the intracellular fats in an attempt re-start the pancreas.
In 70% plus of patients it worked.
I tried it, no fats, fruits, dairy, meats, fish, starchy vegetables, 2 very low calorie shake drinks  and a plate of vegetables a day for 8 weeks.
It wasnt easy but I persevered with only a couple of lapses.
By week 2 I had to stop taking the metformin by week 3 I had to stop all blood pressure, diabetic and anti cholesterol meds and weight was dropping.
By week 7 my weight was 98Kg and I had to keep off all the meds. Blood sugar was between 5.4 and 6.2 mm/l 
At the end I started eating normal but reduced content, better nutrition.
2 years later with a standard western diet and back on carbs has seen my weight climbing but now steady at 104kg, 6 months ago I had to go back on metformin and blood pressure meds only, no cholesterol meds . Blood sugars totally under control.
Currently I am reducing food intake slowly and seeing weight slowly reduce as well.
I will be reducing carbs even further and will go the reduced calorie again once I get my act together.
What really surprised me was that I had no lack of energy when on 600 calories a day.
I have found I have been able to remove sugar from everything I eat and dont like it now so thats all the sodas gone.
The sugar cravings for the first week are pretty bad but after that its not too bad. As an ex chef I became rather inventive with vegetable recipes to add some variety.
If you are type 2 I would suggest you give it a try, its most informative and definitely puts you on the right track to full control.
http://technorati.com/women/article/drastic-calorie-restriction-may-reverse-type/

the original study plus a lot more info
http://www.ncl.ac.uk/magres/research/diabetes/reversal.htm


----------



## samthedog (Jul 9, 2013)

I know several folks who were able to reverse their diabetes through diet and exercise. If they indulge in sweets and cakes now, it is only on a very rare occasion.

I was quite shocked to see the state of the illness when I was in Texas for work. I started my day on site and upon visiting the rest rooms, found that there was a used needle repository in the bathroom. At the start of the day there were about 5 needles in there. During lunch, I scanned the canteen and saw many people drinking coke, ice coffees, juice and eating huge food portions. When I went back to the rest room a couple hours later, there must have been about 150 - 200 needles in there. On this site there are about 600 people so I was shocked to see how many must be diabetic.

In Norway our canteen serves mainly salad, soup and as a small side, fish, chicken or small amounts of pork / beef. I often wonder if  the portion size and the cost of the food has a side effect of forcing people to reduce their carb / caloric intake.

Paul.


----------



## OrangeAlpine (Jul 9, 2013)

From casual converstions with diabetics, it seems unlikely doctors are even trying to inform patients of the importance of diet.  It they are, most people simply reject the idea.  There is a tremedous amount of patient ignorance about the disease.  The typical mindset is "Sugar is a little high, I'll up the insulin."

Bill


----------



## jgedde (Jul 9, 2013)

Richard King said:


> I do and have had it for about a year. A pain getting old, but I was bad and ate to many sugary threats I guess and got it. Now I have to give myself shots plus take 2 Metformin pills in AM and 2 before bed. with all the others I already take. 17 in the AM.
> 
> I have been smelling a nasty cigarette smell now and then and it was really bad the last week. It was driving me nuts. My 22 yr old daughter who moved home with my Grandson last spring (another story), is trying to quit smoking and she bought a electronic cigarette and tried smoking it in the house a few times as it is advertised as odorless, but it omits a nasty Camel cigarette filter smell. I have been accusing her for a few weeks that she was sneaking it or a real cigarette in her room. She and my wife said I was going nuts...lol as they didn't smell anything.
> 
> Last night I Googled "Smell Cigarettes and I don't smoke". I discovered a Diabetics forum and read how others have the same issue and I found a simple fix. I have been shorting myself on my Metformin. Last night I took 2 extra pills and this morning the smell is gone. So if you who have Diabetes and smell cigarette's take a couple of more pills. I will tell my MD next appointment too. I will have to apologize to my daughter. Now all I smell are my dogs, LOL. Fortunately they have an appointment at the Dog Beauty parlor today, so all will be better tonight I hope. Rich



Richard,

I had diabetes. It's a weird story with no good explanation to this day...

About 6 years ago, I started having to urinate very frequently. Then, after a few weeks, I started to lose vision. Everything was blurry - close up, far away, you name it. I stopped off at the pharmacy and asked my pharmicist if any meds I was taking could cause this. He said no, but told me I needed to get to the hospital - right away. I felt fine and thought this was overkill, but finally he convinced me to go.

Upon checking in, they did a finger prick blood sugar test and the meter said nothing but "EEE". So, they did a blood draw and sent it to the lab. My sugar came back at 511!

More diagnostic tests came along, and the result was clear. Diabetes. I spent a few days in the hospital for treatment, meetings with a dietician, videos to watch, a new endocrinologist, etc. I was on two types of insulin after that - but it kept my sugar levels in check. 

The frequenct urination stopped almost immediately after insulin. After a few weeks my eyesight got much better, but has never gotten as good as it once was. My distance vision came back, but my close-up vision suffered.

So for almost a year I did the insulin thing, exercised, ate a diabetic diet and lost 40 pounds.

Then one day, I was doing yard work and got light headed. A sugar check showed a sugar of 55. A brief meal and all was well. But, this kept happening, mainly when I was doing some sort of physical activity. I started kepping a careful log of blood sugar, meals and physical activity. This gave the endocrinologist some good clues and he readily told me to cut out one of the insulins and reduce the other one. That did the trick - for a few weeks that is... Then it all started happening again. He then told me to stop the insulin all together. Oddly enough, my sugars remained more or less normal after that. He had no explanation. It couldn't be directly linked to the weight loss because the sugars didn't track the weight loss - the sugars dropped several months after.

To this day, I have been hitting mid to high 5's on the A1C test - although my morning sugar (I test about once a month) is a bit high (averaging about 102). I've put back on about 8 of the 40 pounds I lost and the sugars are holding steady. I have found that if I start to put on weight (more than 15 over my average) or don't exercise enough, the sugars start to go up again, but never to where they were. 

So keeping my weight down and making sure I get enough exercise keeps my diabetes at bay. Unfortunately, my close-up vision has never returned. In fact it gets worse every year, but that's likely an age related thing.

John


----------



## savarin (Jul 9, 2013)

OrangeAlpine said:


> From casual converstions with diabetics, it seems unlikely doctors are even trying to inform patients of the importance of diet.  It they are, most people simply reject the idea.  There is a tremedous amount of patient ignorance about the disease.  The typical mindset is "Sugar is a little high, I'll up the insulin."
> 
> Bill



I totally agree with you on this.
I realise this sounds stupid but it sure does appear they are only interested in stuffing more pills down you.
Obviously not all doctors are like this but I do believe quite a few of them do not do their homework.
Just as an aside be very careful when researching medical data via the internet and really check out the validity of the websites.
There are a lot of quack remedies for the assistance of diabetics out there promoting their own patent cure or just regurgitating old advice.


----------



## Ray C (Jul 9, 2013)

These success stories about properly managing diet and exercise are very inspiring. Up to a couple years ago, I was in extremely good physical/fighting/wrestling condition (182lbs, 12% body fat) and could work and work-out all day on next to nothing. A couple injuries and a few worn-out joints took all the fun out of it and I slowed down. I'm not by any stretch overweight and still stay active but, have let my eating habits get lax...

By sharing your stories, you guys are doing a great service to remind others to take care of themselves. I'm going to fix my current habits.


Thanks...


----------



## jgedde (Jul 9, 2013)

samthedog said:


> I know several folks who were able to reverse their diabetes through diet and exercise. If they indulge in sweets and cakes now, it is only on a very rare occasion.
> 
> I was quite shocked to see the state of the illness when I was in Texas for work. I started my day on site and upon visiting the rest rooms, found that there was a used needle repository in the bathroom. At the start of the day there were about 5 needles in there. During lunch, I scanned the canteen and saw many people drinking coke, ice coffees, juice and eating huge food portions. When I went back to the rest room a couple hours later, there must have been about 150 - 200 needles in there. On this site there are about 600 people so I was shocked to see how many must be diabetic.
> 
> ...




Paul.

I think there's no question diabetes and obesity is rampant here in the US because of our diet - especially portion size and soda.  I am of Norwegian descent and was raised eating a lot of Norwegian dishes which I found to be generally good for you (except for lapskaus which is poison in my opinion :whistle.  My Grandfather used to eat Lutefisk (which I never got a taste for - also poison) regularly and codfish weekly (or more) and lived to 95 years old.  My grandmother is still kicking at the ripe old age of 99!

For me, I had/have a major sweet tooth.  Candy, cookies, sugary drinks, krumkake, panakake, tyttebaer marmalade, Melkesjokolade, Marabou, hazelnut cake, etc, etc all took their toll on my blood sugar, my weight and my triglycieride levels.  I have since cut out all sugary soda, Gatorade, etc and have cut way back on the sweets.  Whether that fixed my diabetes is debatable, but it certainly didn't help it - in fact it likely caused it.  In any case, I dropped 40 pounds by doing that!  I have since been not as diligent with diet and 5-8 pounds have crept back but I hold steady at 188 pounds and have been for several years now.

If I ate even better: namely the diet you mentioned, I really think I could drop another 15 pounds.

John


----------



## savarin (Jul 9, 2013)

There is no two ways about it, we are what we eat.
I believe a major problem in the USA is the huge subsidy the corn growers receive.
Then a use for the excess corn has to be found and the easiest method is converting it to high fructose syrup which then has to find a use so it is added to almost every food process.
The one that I found the most appalling when I was there some years ago was sweet salami  yuk! 
Replace the fruit syrup with awesome vegemite:roflmao:although it it hasnt stopped Australians 
from growing huge.


----------



## OrangeAlpine (Jul 9, 2013)

savarin, not to defend the corn industry, but that is not the problem.  

The problem goes back into the seventies or eighties (can't remember which), when we were told that protein and animal fats were incredibly unhealthy for human consumption.  Protein would destroy your kidneys and fat would make you fat.  Animal products contained cholesterol and it would migrate right to your arteries and plug them up.  The true path was hydrogenated vegetable oil and carbohydrates!  That, and the change in life style is reponsible for the vast majority of our Type II Diabetes problems.  We are now reaping the "benefits" of the diet that was prescribed 30-40 years ago.

The corn industry was just a part of the parade.

Bill

(edit) the sad part is a huge portion of our population still believes that crap they grew up with.


----------



## savarin (Jul 10, 2013)

OrangeAlpine said:


> savarin, not to defend the corn industry, but that is not the problem.
> 
> The problem goes back into the seventies or eighties (can't remember which), when we were told that protein and animal fats were incredibly unhealthy for human consumption.  Protein would destroy your kidneys and fat would make you fat.  Animal products contained cholesterol and it would migrate right to your arteries and plug them up.  The true path was hydrogenated vegetable oil and carbohydrates!  That, and the change in life style is reponsible for the vast majority of our Type II Diabetes problems.  We are now reaping the "benefits" of the diet that was prescribed 30-40 years ago.
> 
> ...



I'm with you on that, particularly the hydrogenated oils.
I still couldnt get over how much high fructose corn syrup was in all the foods though.
If my sugar reading is high I can drop it 2 points (dont know what this is in US readings) with a 12Km ride on this beast.


----------



## jgedde (Jul 10, 2013)

savarin said:


> There is no two ways about it, we are what we eat.
> I believe a major problem in the USA is the huge subsidy the corn growers receive.
> Then a use for the excess corn has to be found and the easiest method is converting it to high fructose syrup which then has to find a use so it is added to almost every food process.
> The one that I found the most appalling when I was there some years ago was sweet salami yuk!
> ...



I actually like Vegemite! It's a bit salty though.

Is it true what they say? _Find a slug. Take a small bit of Vegemite and put it on the slug. Within seconds the slug will be rendered immobile. After a few minutes, the slug will be completely broken down leaving you with more Vegemite than you started with. :rofl:

_Reminds me of an old recipe my grandfather told me about.  _Take an old coot and an oak board.  Put the coot on the board and cook both until the coot is dark and crispy.  Then throw away the coot and eat the board.

_John


----------



## Richard King (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone this is really gotten more attention then I figured.   I still am being bad and not exercising and dieting.  I have a reunion to go to in October, so I have an incentive now.   Rabbit food and walking.......fun             :LOL::nono:


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 11, 2013)

http://www.merckmedicus.com/medical....mc_id=MM_NWL_WKL_US_en_25&e=ddoering@ehs.net

         [h=3]Taking a walk may protect against diabetes[/h]            

APA
Jun 19, 2013
339 views
                                                                                  4 stars

 A 15-minute walk after each meal may lower the risk of developing  type 2 diabetes in older people. This is the conclusion reached by US  researchers at the George Washington University School of Public Health  and Health Services (SPHHS), who published their findings in "Diabetes  Care".
The team, headed by study leader Loretta DiPietro,  conducted its study in 10 patients aged 60 who were healthy, but were at  a higher risk of developing typ 2 diabetes due to their high level of  fasting blood sugar or lack of exercise, they were at a higher risk of  developing type 2 diabetes. The participants stayed in a whole-room  calorimeter for 48-hours. They were provided with standardised meals and  their blood sugar levels were continuously monitored. After each meal,  the study participants engaged in a 15-minute walk at easy to moderate  intensity on a treadmill or in a 45-minute walk at the same pace either  at 10.30 a.m. or at 4.30 pm.
The study showed that short walks  after the meals were just as effective in reducing blood sugar levels  over 24 hours as were 45-minute walks. But the short walks after meals  were significantly more effective in reducing the blood sugar level up  to three hours following a meal. The researchers also observed that the  best time for taking a walk was after the evening meal.
If these  results were to be confirmed in larger studies the researchers believe  that they may open the path to new and inexpensive diabetes prevention  strategies.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 21, 2013)

OrangeAlpine said:


> I'm certainly not an expert, nor have I stayed in a Holiday Express recently, but I'm convinced that Type I and Type II are two different diseases with similar symptoms.  Not so sure the treatment should be the same.
> 
> I think the refence to metals exposure was made in jest.  But regardless, I have plenty of relatives (both sides of the family) that had (or have) Type II and no unusual exposure to metals.  Its genetic, pure and simple.
> 
> ...



no it wasn't...
http://www.flcv.com/diabetes.html

- - - Updated - - -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBnniua6-oM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0zD1gj0pXk&list=PL39F782316B425249&index=1


----------



## OrangeAlpine (Jul 22, 2013)

TOOLMASTER said:


> no it wasn't...
> http://www.flcv.com/diabetes.html
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...




It is easy to get caught up in such "scientifc" papers, but lets look at what it really is - a summary of studies that "suggest", "indicate", "show evidence" or "may" produce various impacts or results.  Very little, if any, hard information and it is strangely silent of any studies that are not supportive.  Believe me, they have to be out there.  Biology is not that cut and dried.  Been there and done (some of) that.

That aside, I see nothing that invalidates Atkins' work.

Bill


----------



## daveyscrap (Jul 27, 2013)

Still no matter what anyone says there are more bad days then good if u are on the meds or not . A lot of moody  and low energy days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Richard King (Jul 29, 2013)

I stopped at a Garage sale Saturday on the way to the auto parts store and found this unit called a Med-i-Rub foot massager.  MY feet hurt on the balls of my feet something terrible after the getting Diabetes.  I bought it for $5.00 and what a difference it has helped my feet feel better.  I wear those knee high black circulation sox's too.  
What a deal..!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 29, 2013)

i hate that doctors blame everything on diabetes just because they are to lazy to do a real diagnosis


----------



## burnrider (Jul 29, 2013)

Members w/o this disabling disease need to reflect on it after reading this post, and be grateful.


----------



## Allan (Jul 30, 2013)

Ah, diabetes! The curse that keeps on giving!

I have had type 2 for about 15 years and was in a long slow decline by following the "party line" that my GP recommended. I heard of a Doc in Calgary who put me on Atkins. I lost 35 lbs in a month, my memory improved, and  lot of my weird pains went away. The big bonus was that I could sleep through the night and when I did wake up I didn't have to use a cattle prod to get out of bed. Instead of my GP being excited he grumped that this was very unconventional treatment. I replied that I like unconventional treatment for the reasons given above. He was never very respectful after that. But I do what works, not what the medical priesthood dictates.

The Calgary Doc tests extensively and he told me, "you are typical type 2; you have high estrogen and low testosterone and low vitamin D. You'll never lose weight under those circumstances". (My GP had never mentioned any of this to me.) He also told me that one of the jobs of insulin is put on fat. Hence the low carb diet. So much for the idea of just cranking in a bit more insulin. I reduced my insulin use by 1/3 to 1/2 at one point. Now it is back up. I don't exercise as much as I did but I now have leg pain due to spinal stenosis. Makes it hard to walk and just about impossible to ride a bike.

For those with neuropathy I would strongly suggest taking Alpha lipoic acid, folic acid and taurine. I have seen 9 specialists in the last 4 years to deal with what I believe to be complications of stenosis. As some one said, Dr's are basically lazy and blame everything on diabetes. After essentially threatening to sue them they finally did a nerve conduction test. The Dr who did it showed me the results and said that it showed NO neuropathy. So take those supplements above. My sugars are rarely good but still no neuropathy. Now the doc's are going to have to do their own thinking. ( No! Anything but thinking!) I also take Vitalux for my eyes and don't wear glasses.

A book he recommended to me is by Dr Schallenberger. It is called, _A New Approach to Type 2 Diabetes_ or something like that. Great little book. In it he points out that the plains Indians ate almost no carbs except for a few pounds of berries a year and they had no history of cancer, diabetes or heart problems. The Inuit even more so. As soon as WWII ended and they started to eat modern processed foods they developed all the western diseases and now have the highest rates of diabetess in the world.

The frustrating thing is that two diabetics can do the same things and get different results. Our physiology is different. But I hope for those suffering from neuropathy, that this helps to reduce and even reverse some of the affects. Try the supplements mentioned. At worst you'll have expensive urine. 
Blessings.
Al


----------



## nobog (Aug 8, 2013)

Some day there will be warning labels on pop (or _soda_ - depending on where you are from )) - just like cigarettes.

Jim


----------



## OrangeAlpine (Aug 8, 2013)

nobog said:


> Some day there will be warning labels on pop (or _soda_ - depending on where you are from )) - just like cigarettes.
> 
> Jim



No kidding.  That includes the sugar free stuff.  It seems there is something (I'm guessing its the phosphoric acid) that is bad for me.  Gives me terrible leg cramps at night.  I also think it contributes to the moodiness problem, but I have not been able to document it like I have the cramps.  

So far, flavored carbonated water does not seem to be a problem.

Bill


----------



## cweber (Aug 28, 2013)

My Father does. Wasn't picked up until he had heart surgery at 68 years age. I think that was rather coincidental. Wouldn't surprise me if the major surgery caused it.

His response to a question from another family member recently, might be of interest:

"1.  He needs to have a C-peptide blood test (and have a high reading of BGL at that time).   That result for a still  well functioning pancreas, should be- 2.5.    If it is 1 or less, then very little insulin is being produced by the body,  and insulin cannot be supplemented by pills !!

2.  Professor Kendall (professor of Uni.of Minnesota) AND chief adviser to America's Public Health Department, studied blood vessel and neurovascular systems, damage  due to blood sugar levels;   ---any reading approaching 6.0 is hacking away at blood vessel linings.   ;;;30 years of research !!!!"


----------



## Pmedic828 (Aug 29, 2013)

The test you need is called a HGBA1C - it measures how your red blood cells survive during a 3 month period.  A diabetic should shoot for around 6.5 - 7.0.  Your pancreas secrets insulin which provides nourishment to the body's cells.  3 things could be wrong with the body using insulin.  1)  not enough insulin  2)  no insulin secreted by the pancreas or 3)  your body doesn't recognize the insulin you produce.  It;s like a balance - the insulin is the key to allow glucose (Sugar) to enter the cell for food.  When insulin is not present or the "Key" will not open the cell membrane, the sugar backs up in your blood, thus, high blood sugar.  The more carbs and sugars you digest, the more insulin you need.  Think of it like a balance.  Of course, this is simplified but hopefully ya'll will get the picture.  Let me know if you have additional questions and maybe i can answer them for you.  Until then, Stay Well and "Don't be sweet!"


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Aug 29, 2013)

http://www.aafp.org/news-now/health-of-the-public/20130827fluoroquinolonewarning.html


----------



## cweber (Aug 29, 2013)

There was an interesting report recently on Sugar here:

http://www.abc.net.au/catalyst/stories/3821440.htm


----------



## Pmedic828 (Aug 29, 2013)

From what I am reading, everyone talks about sugar but sugar is only a start - the carbs that everyone consumes (potatoes, rice, macaroni, corn, beans, etc.) also turn into sugar - everyone is unique, it that I mean that some people react and have sugar problems when they consume rice, some beans, etc.  You have to control the intake of all carbohydrates and sugars - if you don't take your CBG  *C*apillary *B*lood *G*lucose frequently, you may he suffering from spikes in blood sugar - symptoms are craving water, peeing a lot, and are always hungry.  This is called the 3 P's.  Also, for those of you who don't want to "waste" a strip, try to associate the color of your blood with the reading - darker blood sample is higher in sugar - more red is lower for me - it can be different for you.
Please be careful because if you don't control your sugar, it leads to your kidney's shutting down and having to go on dialysis.  Also, amputations are common because of the slow healing that diabetics have.  Numerous infections and be careful and check your feet daily for sores, cuts, etc.  the further away from your central core, the more time it takes to heal with diabetics.  You will go blind and have neuropathy.  Neuropathy is nerve pain from being diabetic.  Gabapentin or Neurotinin  and Lyrica are some of the drugs which may help!  also, _Gastroparesis is common as your stomach doesn't empty fully and for a long time - diabetics must eat about 6 small meals.  If your CBG is greater than 150 2 hours after you eat, you may not be getting enough glucose control - speak with your primary care physician.  I don't mean to preach on this because I go to this forum to gain knowledge about machining and such but since many people ask me to explain what Diabetes is and the treatment and symptoms, I feel that I may be helping others like Ya'll help me!  
Not preaching, just informing - if anyone needs info about the disease process, you can private email me and I will sure get back with you.  Now.... Back to machining...
_


----------



## savarin (Sep 1, 2022)

Its been 9 years but I thought it may be worth resurrecting this thread as there have been a few advances in medications for type 2 management.
I went keto for 2 years that was incredible but just couldnt take it the second time round. The lack of carbs was producing incredible cravings for them so I succumbed and slowly went down hill.
Over the following years my blood sugars slowly went up untill around three months ago I couldnt get it down any lower than 13.6.
In Australia we were only allowed 2 medications for type 2 on our medicare system but this was lifted around 2 years ago to help reduce the huge number of uncontrolled diabetics.
My doctor added Trulicity to the metformin and januvier I was already taking 4 weeks ago.
Trulicity is one injection per week and has dropped my 13.5 blood sugar down to 8.9 already.
BUT, and its a big but, the side effects were most horrible, nausea, diarrhea, constipation, fatigue, brain fog to the point where I thought dying from diabetic complications was preferable to continuing on this medication.
However I stuck it out and the 4th injection produced no side effects at all and I am back to normal with reducing blood sugars, slightly reduced weight and more energy.
I would like to hear from anyone on here who are also on this medication and how they fared.


----------



## Allan (Sep 2, 2022)

Savarin, I have been back on the Keto wagon. I had back surgery last year in Germany for the stenosis mentioned in the OP. I lost 20 lbs there and decided to go back on keto and lost another 33. Feel much better and definitely look better. I strongly recommend the Folic Acid. I take 10mg/ day which some docs laugh at. My new doc doesn't. I have been a diabetic 25 years now and still have no real signs of neuropathy.

The problem with keto is that everything tastes the same. I have gained a few pounds back but some of that may be muscle since I am able to to do far more now since the back is fine. Keep on the carb free diet as much as you can. As my old doc used to say, "Fat doesn't make you fat. Carbs make you fat because carbs need insulin to process them".

I am just in shock how fat we have become as a society. When I was a kid it was rare to see a really blubbery person. Now it almost the norm. A school principal I know said, "When I was a kid we might get a bottle of pop for a special occasion like a birthday party or a school field trip. Now these kids come with a can of pop and a bag of chips and a twinkie for lunch every day." I see the enormous people waddle out of 7-11 with a huge drink and their fat kids in tow also with a huge drink as well. A "roll" model so to speak.  Ha.

I find so much of food is processed or partially so. Even cheese now has "modified milk ingredients" in it. Cheese is made of milk. Why does it need modified milk in it? It is in everything now. Especially chocolate. If I eat it I immediately get a snotty nose and if I keep it up I get continuous colds. My GP sent me to an allergist twice to find out why I was always sick. Nothing they tested me for showed a problem. My brother warned of modified milk and since I have quit eating anything with that in it I have not had cold for 6 months.

All the best in keeping it under control.

Al


----------



## Jim F (Sep 2, 2022)

After my latest battle with neuropathy, low/no carbs is the way to go.


----------



## savarin (Sep 2, 2022)

Thanks Allan, Sounds like your well on top of it.
My carb intake is very low but still there.
I now have another problem, the trulicity (and Ozempic a very similar drug) is unavailable at the moment, they have run out because it went viral on social media as an amazing weight loss medication and every fat freak wanted it. My next injection is Tuesday and the chemist (pharmacy) still doesnt have any. I guess I will have to bite the bullet and get on to full keto again.
Damn I miss my fresh baked brekky toast


----------

